# Fishing report -Everglades days/Biscayne nights, 4 July



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Been about two weeks since my last report. As the title indicates I'm fishing both day and night charters now (next week it's all night bookings so far...)

Out in the 'Glades, launching out of Flamingo we're finding very nice sized mangrove snapper in small rivers (up to around 18") and you can limit out in less than 20 minutes (ten fish for two anglers) any time you choose. Still lots of tarpon in the rivers that drain out into the Gulf coast from the Shark River northwards along with so many shark that, at times you can't even consider live bait... The tarpon vary in size from up to around 60-70 lbs to a few spots that are holding much bigger fish -many well over 100lbs... One spot with the biggest tarpon is also holding a lot of black drum - the small ones weighing nearly 20lbs and willing to hit flies... Along with everything else the snook, redfish, and trout are making a pretty good showing on topwater lures or small jigs -and will all summer long... Here's a few pics from the 'Glades...

Here's local angler Kevin Suncine with his son's redfish in the mouth of a small creek.

European angler Joe Huggard with a wild 60lb tarpon on fly... it was his third cast that day and really took us to school before breaking off after a trip up and down the river....



Joe again with a 19lb black drum on fly, carefully released to fight again... This particular small river was also holding tarpon well over 100lbs but they wouldn't take our flies that day. Two days before two anglers jumped four fish up to and over 100lbs in that same spot with live bait. Our last two, were a simultaneous double header in a river less than 100 feet wide.... (pretty much tarpon heaven if you can stay connected...).

Locally, at night it's a completely different world, fishing bridges and docklights in the urban portions of Biscayne Bay. We only do a five hour trip at night since it's based on the falling tide - and we're looking at most of our targets.... Visiting angler Leonard Porcano and his wife came out with me one night a few days ago and we were in fish the moment it got dark. Using only light spinning gear and small lures we jumped 10 or 11 fish (I lost count that night). Here's a few pics from that night....





This will be the routine all summer long -either out in the 'Glades during the daytime or on the water at night locally... As we move through summer the big tarpon will increase in numbers and every fish you encounter will be starving... at night there will be fish under almost every bridge locally and the docklights will just shine any time you hit them. 

Be a hero... take a kid fishing..


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Great report as usual capt. Thanks for sharing. 

Tidesright


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Love reading your reports Bob.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Hydrate and get some SLEEP! You are the warrior guide. Enjoy your reports. Thx.


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

Bob....let me know how those new gulps have worked out if you tried them yet.....nice meeting you at the ramp.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Excellent report!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks all... and for snooks those new Gulp tails didn't last long since everything we tosssed them at just did what fish do to every Gulp tail.... Thanks again for the samples.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Great report Capt Bob ... as always.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome report!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Great report!


----------

